# Biken um Irrel/Südeifel



## johmue (20. Mai 2007)

Hallo zusammen, 
wer kann mir einen Tipp geben, wo man um Irrel (Südeifel) biken kann.
Komm nicht aus der Ecke - bin nur hin und wieder zu Besuch.
johmue


----------



## Eifelbike (24. Mai 2007)

Hallo,

ich bin vor kurzem dort gewesen. Super Ecke mit vielen Trails. Diese schöne Ecke der Eifel werde ich demnächst auf meiner Seite www.eifelbike.de veröffentlichen. GPS Tracks.
Bis dahin kannst Du dich an Manuel vom Hotel Koch Schilt in Irrel wenden.
Der kann dir weiterhelfen.

Viele Grüße aus Manderscheid

eifelbiker
www.eifelbike.de


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

